# Rest In Peace Greg Kovacs



## Seeker (Nov 25, 2013)

Canadian Bodybuilder Greg Kovaks died today of heart failure at the age of 44.  "The Strongest Bodybuilder Alive" won his procard at the Canadian Nationals in 1996.

"During the late ‘90s, Greg Kovacs dominated the size and strength side of pro bodybuilding. With an off-season weight of 420 pounds, Greg towered over his competition, packing more mass on his frame than anyone in the history of bodybuilding. Greg’s arms measured over 25 inches, his chest 70 inches, and his legs a colossal 35 inches. Like his gargantuan size, Greg’s power was also unmatched. With a 700-pound bench press (for 2 reps), a 500-pound shoulder press, a 500-pound bent-over row, and a 2,025-pound leg press, Greg is still regarded as the strongest pro bodybuilder of all time! Throughout his career, Greg has lectured on sports nutrition and strength training to thousands of athletes all over the world, holding seminars in Hawaii, Australia, Spain, England, Greece, Germany, and Russia. Realizing his genetics made him more suited for size and power than symmetry and shape, Greg retired from competitive bodybuilding in 2005 to start his own business and coach competitive athletes."


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 25, 2013)

Only 44 what as shame, RIP!


----------



## DF (Nov 25, 2013)

That is horrible at 44 there is still alot of living to do..... RIP


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2013)

The guy had one of the worst physiques from a genetic standpoint... Meaning symmetry and aesthetics but was absolutely huge and strong as an ox. RIP brother.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 25, 2013)

Damn that's young...  What a shame.   Rip brother


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 25, 2013)

you know, there have been a few lately that have passed...didn't they all have to do with heart related stuff?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 25, 2013)

Jenner said:


> you know, there have been a few lately that have passed...didn't they all have to do with heart related stuff?



Yes you are correct. This guy was massive!! I don't know his health history but his heart had a lot of mass to support.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 25, 2013)

just had my physical...dr. knows what I'm doing and is having me do a heart scan just to make sure all is well, I will feel much better after that's for sure!


----------



## Azog (Nov 25, 2013)

RIP brother.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 25, 2013)

RIP to a damned huge Bloke.


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 26, 2013)

Too young for sure, rip


----------



## amore169 (Nov 26, 2013)

RIP, he was a big monster.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 26, 2013)

Yea it is too young, rip big man


----------



## DJ21 (Nov 26, 2013)

Massive dude. RIP


----------



## Gt500face (Nov 27, 2013)

R.I.P brother


----------



## Diesel (Feb 7, 2015)

I heard that too. Greg was last seen racing a train. I guess he lost.   






Too soon?


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 7, 2015)

Diesel said:


> I heard that too. Greg was last seen racing a train. I guess he lost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're thinking of Greg Plitt, there chief. Great joke though. Bravo!


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 17, 2015)

Rip brother..


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 17, 2015)

sad only 44 to young to go, we are blessed every morning we wake up nothings promised. rip brother


----------



## Yaya (Feb 17, 2015)

Diesel said:


> I heard that too. Greg was last seen racing a train. I guess he lost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thumb down! Thanks for the effort


----------



## Dropsets (Feb 19, 2015)

RIP bro you had a great run while it lasted.


----------

